# Motorhome to the Canaries



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I think I have seen this come up now and then on MHF and have spotted this on a number of other [overlander] forums. Seems it is going to run from Layounne [S Morocco] to Fuerteventura.

"A new ship, the largest cruise ferry in Spain, is to be put into service in the Islands by Naviera Armas.

Volcán del Teide was built in Santander and is undergo¬ing sea trials in Vigo before the official launch and handover to Naviera Armas and transfer to the Canaries.

At 178 metres long and 30,000 tons the ship can carry 1,600 passengers and 350 cars as well as cargo at up to 26 knots, which should mean an important time sav¬ing on crossings. Passenger accommodation includes 478 beds in 124 cabins including two double penthouses as well as 500 reclining chairs and a VIP room with electric reclin¬ing chairs and facilities include video cinemas, a nursery, look¬out decks, games rooms, bars, buffet, changing rooms and a swimming pool.

The Volcán del Teide is the first of two new ferries to be launched by the company, the next, Volcán de Tinamar, will be launched on January 20th and should be in service during spring 2011.

This will complete the total ren¬ovation of the Naveira Armas Islands' fleet begun in 2003, with nine newly built ferries operating here".

..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*link*

Link


----------

